# Shift to park problem, some answers.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You should be able to install no matter what position the trans is in or shifter is in. 

You just gotta make sure the trans is in the same position as the shifter. 

If the shifter is in park. The trans needs to be in park. Shifter in drive. Trans needs to be in drive. 

Learned that valuable lesson Long before i became a wrench. Was working on a car and it wouldn't crank. I crawled underneath with a screw driver thinking the starter motor went out. Nope. Engine fired up, car rolled backwards and in to the neighbors brick fence. 

The shifter was in neutral but the trans was in reverse. This was before i officially became a wrench. So i was a backyard mechanic also.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

You would think so. I did. Tried park, nope. Reverse, Drive, Manual. Nope. Neutral was the key. It is very finicky.
One of the comments in the service section, had a dealer claiming 2 hours to adjust the cable. Jerks.
That said, it did take me about half an hour. Because I tried every possible position. 
If someone else has a different outcome please let me know.


----------

